# FW190 - Pics from the Flying Heritage Collection



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a link to see the restored FW190 that's going to be flying soon up in Seattle.

Unique WWII German fighter reassembled - Photo #1 - seattlepi.com


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2011)

Excellent! May yet try to get out ot Everett this year to see it fly.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, cool!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violator (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/fw-190-5-display-28851.html


----------

